# ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt **



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys...i wanna re-introduce my self again, as i am back in the skyline community again for 2010, my plan is to get the RB30 BNR32 going by summer....here is how the car looks right now









but on the other hand, i am also working on my daily driver, it is a honda fit which i recently got air ride for it...!

finally got the ass down
Special thx to OUT LAW CUSTOMS 
visit Outlaw Customs - Coming Soon/ and Oulaw Customs | Distributing Trask Turbo Systems throughout Canada/

System, 2 3gal tanks, East Street digital management
front, Megan Coilover + universal air coil bags
rear, Airlift rolling sleeve bags, and custom upper and lower mounts


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

How good is that fit man!!!!! really ace:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Quite like that Honda Fit myself actually. Not sure about ALL of the pimped out bits but basically quite a cool little car.:thumbsup:


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome back felix! the fit is awesome. the sticker is hilarious


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I take it you dont have speed bumps where you are lol!

You couldnt squeeze a nats chuff between those arches and wheels, crazy!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahaha, where can I get myself one of these stickers? I have the same issues :chuckle: :clap:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow Thats a real nice R32 you got there! Sounds like the plans should make it an animal.


Honestly I love Dubs ! Your Honda Fit is very very nice! :thumbsup: You don't see many japanese cars using that style, mostly VWs'. I like this, btw what wheels are they?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Honda looks great....

But I think I speak for everyone when I say I want to hear that T78 screaming on that RB30!!!!!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nas said:


> Wow Thats a real nice R32 you got there! Sounds like the plans should make it an animal.
> 
> 
> Honestly I love Dubs ! Your Honda Fit is very very nice! :thumbsup: You don't see many japanese cars using that style, mostly VWs'. I like this, btw what wheels are they?



custom LEON HARDIRITT 16 x 9.5 +7 rear 16 X 8 +11 front, 
later this year i am gonna make it 16X10+0 rear W/painted lips


----------



## Delph (Jun 6, 2006)

Really like this! Especially the sticker LOL


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

so you own this car? damn ive seen pictures everywhere i dont think any other honda can even touch it.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

group buy for the stickers?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

cogtr said:


> so you own this car? damn ive seen pictures everywhere i dont think any other honda can even touch it.


where else have u seen pictures ???


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

that looks quite nice not sure on them gay lights lol


----------

